# Picture of Oscar



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

decided to buy a big molly for fun... so i threw em in there he gobbled him up have way... the tail was sticking out for about an hour until he spit it out.. everything was digested but the tail and my other oscar ate it haha..


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

another


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiiiice.
I remember when I first got into cichlids, I had an Oscar, It was fun watching them Eat other fish.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Thats how me and all my buddies got into the fish hobby..oscars


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Haha nice.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thats a nice oscar. iv got 1 and hes nasty as hell, i'l post pics soon


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice .. i cant wait for mine to get big..


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats a great pic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

he was doin this


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

> he was doin this












haha exactly... right when the fish was in his mouth his tail was flapping and my oscar couldnt swim right for about 5 min until it stopped haha..


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice pics and fish.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice pic and that is kinda funny


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

gotta love oscar..so much personality..very dog like as they grow larger


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well thats certainly one way to choke an oscar


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Innes - choking isn't the right word. People choke because they cannot breathe when food obstructs their trachea from passing air to the lungs. Fish have gills, water can still pass through the gills relatively unobstructed even if some food is caught in it's throat. His oscar obviously wasn't in any distress and was probably trying to swallow the rest of the fish for the hour it had it in it's mouth, the spitting was probably him giving up.

heff - Awesome fish dude, Oscars are such neat fish to own


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Innes - choking isn't the right word. People choke because they cannot breathe when food obstructs their trachea from passing air to the lungs. Fish have gills, water can still pass through the gills relatively unobstructed even if some food is caught in it's throat. His oscar obviously wasn't in any distress and was probably trying to swallow the rest of the fish for the hour it had it in it's mouth, the spitting was probably him giving up.
> 
> heff - Awesome fish dude, Oscars are such neat fish to own


 I guess you couldnt tell innes was just messing around









and thats big molly that oscar ate


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Innes - choking isn't the right word. People choke because they cannot breathe when food obstructs their trachea from passing air to the lungs. Fish have gills, water can still pass through the gills relatively unobstructed even if some food is caught in it's throat. His oscar obviously wasn't in any distress and was probably trying to swallow the rest of the fish for the hour it had it in it's mouth, the spitting was probably him giving up.
> 
> heff - Awesome fish dude, Oscars are such neat fish to own


say what you like, but I know of several instances where a fish has died because it tried to eat something that got stuck in its mouth.

but despite that, its also one way to kill a molly


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes and it's also one way to feed an oscar


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

thats 
great dude


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes and it's also one way to feed an oscar


 so is giving it cream cheese, but I don't reccomend that either :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and it's also one way to feed an oscar
> ...










maybe if had lox on it


----------

